# What is a good all round wood finnish



## vincek (Sep 15, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good all round wood finish / treatment for wood carvings.
When ever I have asked before I just get it depends on the wood.
So dose anyone have a better way of helping me understand what works and what dose not.

Thank you for your time and help


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, believe it or not, but I've used Titebond II as a finish coat on various things, sometimes thinned 50/50, sometimes as is. Dries to a sort of amber color, but if you want clear, Elmer's should work. 

Years ago I called the Franklin company and asked about using Titebond II for a finish. And was told that some professional woodcarvers cover work that is meant to stay outdoors, with several coats of Titebond II. I've got a proof of concept chess set I'm working on that I decided I'd use the Titebond II on, to see how it looks.


----------



## vincek (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you 
I will Google what Titebond II is.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Vince. I like to use eco friendly wood finishes without chemicals, if possible. I use natural hemp seed oil for wood. I also like a an oil/wax mixture from Germany called Osmo, which contains three naturally occurring oils (thistle, soybean, and sunflower) and two naturally occurring waxes(carnauba and candelilla). It is used in Germany for hardwood floors and childrens' toys. Both are easy to use and environmentally friendly. You can see some of my oiled work on my website Bill Major


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Vince, I use Rustin's Danish Oil (comes from UK) for most of my woodwork. A danish oil is a hardening oil, and is a wipe-on, wipe-off finish, which gives a lovely low lustre effect on your finely sanded work. Well worth considering. Rob


----------



## vincek (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------

